# 22+ lb speck



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I just saw a picture of a speckle trout that was 36 inches long and was said to have weighed over 22 lbs, beating the state record by 5 lbs. The guy caught it last night down at the Palafox pier while red fishing. I saw the picture, I didn't see it on the scales but judging by the length and girth of the fish I can tell you that it was absolutly huge.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Bubba said:


> I just saw a picture of a speckle trout that was 36 inches long and was said to have weighed over 22 lbs, beating the state record by 5 lbs. The guy caught it last night down at the Palafox pier while red fishing. I saw the picture, I didn't see it on the scales but judging by the length and girth of the fish I can tell you that it was absolutly huge.


Got a link to the pic?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I gotta see this!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba said:


> I just saw a picture of a speckle trout that was 36 inches long and was said to have weighed over 22 lbs, beating the state record by 5 lbs. The guy caught it last night down at the Palafox pier while red fishing. I saw the picture, I didn't see it on the scales but judging by the length and girth of the fish I can tell you that it was absolutly huge.


Ain't no way. Pics or you're drunk and delusional!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ain't no way. Pics or you're drunk and delusional!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now hang on there just a minute, Pilgram...............
I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

World record is 17lb 7oz. That's quite of improvement if true but ill throw my "I call BS" out there.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

bullshit


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Splittine said:


> World record is 17lb 7oz. That's quite of improvement if true but ill throw my "I call BS" out there.


I just googled "record+speckled+trout+Palafox" and got nothing. Calling BS seems appropriate, unless the original poster provides evidence.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

22lbs huh? remind me not to smoke anything with that guy! you sure it didnt have a spot on the tail and the fish have a gold tint to it?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

If you saw the pic then you have a way of posting it...so post it already haha. I too call BS...just saying


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was a kid, my father caught a 34inch 12lb Spec in a cast net and it was probably the fattest looking Spec I've ever seen. I find it hard to believe that a fish in that size range can pack 10 more pounds into an extra 2 inches.

If so, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Hawkseye said:


> When I was a kid, my father caught a 34inch 12lb Spec in a cast net and it was probably fattest looking Spec I've ever seen. I find it hard to believe that a fish in that size range can pack 10 more pounds into an extra 2 inches.
> 
> If so, I'd love to see it.


I agree, its not possible.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to agree with fisheye48, "I ain't going to smoke with Willie no more" as the song says.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still chaffed from the ole Blackwater Monster thread. Pics are the only way to back this up


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 17lb 7oz record was 39 1/2 inches long. 36 and 22lbs? I just don't see it


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Calm down guys, his buddy might not want to show the picture of the monster.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope, you don't drop a statement like that on a fishing forum without pics


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's like me saying that I caught a 30 lb bass at bear lake yesterday. In not showing the picture though.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You don't have to lie to make friends.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Hawkseye said:


> 10 more pounds into an extra 2 inches.
> 
> If so, I'd love to see it.


That's what she said.


John


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*big spec*

I saw the pics on the guys phone, he was a customer. So just forget I said anything I should have known better. Maybe the pics will surface some place. When they do you can all KMA


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Bubba said:


> I saw the pics on the guys phone, he was a customer. So just forget I said anything I should have known better. Maybe the pics will surface some place. When they do you can all KMA



So by looking at pics on a phone you could tell it was 22 lbs. ?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bubba said:


> I saw the pics on the guys phone, he was a customer. So just forget I said anything I should have known better. Maybe the pics will surface some place. When they do you can all KMA


Ill kiss your ass if its truly a 22lb 36" trout. Ill even post pictures of it in here.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If this is true it will be in the papers very soon.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

36" 12lb spec is very believable. As said, I highly doubt someone is just going to beat the record by 5 lbs on a 17 lb record.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw it!!!! It was caught on some cut shrimp, using a spark plug fer a sinker!!! 

This thread oughta get interesting....or more realistic fade away!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

A lot of you guys are illiterate and cant read worth a f**k he never said the fish actually weighed that much just was told that. And from the pics he seen was somewhat believable.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> A lot of you guys are illiterate and cant read worth a f**k he never said the fish actually weighed that much just was told that. And from the pics he seen was somewhat believable.


So now you are crawfishing on your word..... It that a real deer in your profile pic or did you borrow it from a real hunter?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> So now you are crawfishing on your word..... It that a real deer in your profile pic or did you borrow it from a real hunter?


Yea I borrowed it from a real hunter. He killed him at night with a light up in jay.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Yea I borrowed it from a real hunter. He killed him at night with a light up in jay.


Now that there is a REAL hunter!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Yea I borrowed it from a real hunter. He killed him at night with a light up in jay.


Damn this place needs a like button:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Damn this place needs a like button:thumbsup:


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bubba said:


> I saw the pics on the guys phone, he was a customer. So just forget I said anything I should have known better. Maybe the pics will surface some place. When they do you can all KMA


butthurt at its finest right here!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What? No Pictures?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This shit gets better and better.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> What? No Pictures?


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sure he wasn't screwing with you and showing you a pic of a corvina? Seems like they pop up from time to time claiming to be the world record speckled trout.

Here's a link to the first one that pops up on google.
http://www.mexfish.com/fish/omcorv/omcorvthom.jpg

Chris


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I don't know about that fish...*

But the babe is a keeper!



gretzkyrh4 said:


> Sure he wasn't screwing with you and showing you a pic of a corvina? Seems like they pop up from time to time claiming to be the world record speckled trout.
> 
> Here's a link to the first one that pops up on google.
> http://www.mexfish.com/fish/omcorv/omcorvthom.jpg
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Was this fish caught on the moon? If so, I've got bad news for you buddy.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Are you sure he didn't show you the 19#'er caught in LA?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A 36" speck that weighed 22 pounds would look like an elephant. Ain't no way!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

This one was 19# and it looks like it was probably 40"


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*trout*

Ok. the guy showed me along with about a dozen other people the picture of the fish on his cell phone. I didn't see the fish on a set of scales. I do know the fish was as long as the guys leg. I have seen the La. state record whit trout of 11+ pounds and it wasn't close to being half as big as the speck was. It doesn't matter, If it's in fact true, it will show up sooner or later.


----------



## gretzkyrh4 (Jun 22, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Are you sure he didn't show you the 19#'er caught in LA?


Funny, the Louisiana sportsman forum had a pic of a supposed 19 pounder from FL making the rounds a month or two ago. Nothing that big out of LA though. A few 10-11 pounders have come out of Calcasieu Lake this spring though.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

My buddy Slido says Bullsh*t! O*D*W


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd like to believe it, just to know there's still some out there. hang in there Bubba, if it's not joke, the pics will show up.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Bubba said:


> I just saw a picture of a speckle trout that was 36 inches long and was said to have weighed over 22 lbs, beating the state record by 5 lbs. The guy caught it last night down at the Palafox pier while red fishing. I saw the picture, I didn't see it on the scales but judging by the length and girth of the fish I can tell you that it was absolutly huge.


The picture actually weighed almost 40 pounds itself!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

*Spotted Sea Trout* *Inches Weight (lb-oz)* 
*14 1-0* 
*15 1-1* 
*16 1-4* 
*17 1-7* 
*18 2-0* 
*19 2-4* 
*20 2-8* 
*21 3-2* 
*22 3-7* 
*23 4-2* 
*24 4-8* 
*25 5-4* 
*26 6-1* 
*27 6-8* 
*28 7-6* 
*29 8-5* 
*30 9-5* 
*31 10-5* 
*32 11-5* 
*33 12-6* 
*34 13-8* 
*35 15-2*


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I can vouch for the guy. The fish was blown out of the ballast of the Global 1200 pipe laying ship while it was berthed at the Port of Pensacola. They sucked it up near the Challenger Deep. 

The 4 lb. line that it was caught on is being 'overnighted' to the IGFA, along with the only photo in existence. Actually, the cell phone itself.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys are easily trolled


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought it was caught at the boat ramp? Oh wait wrong thread. Carry on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I will hold comment in case there is a pic, since I apparently hurt some feelings on the Blackwater monster thread and didn't get to see a pic.


----------

